# LR/Mogrify annotations no longer working.. ** Fixed Now **



## JanMartin (Dec 31, 2020)

My computer crashed, so I re-downloaded Mogrify 5.1 and installed with Imagemagick 7.0.10 -- and now I can create borders, but not annotate.

I have no idea if it is the new versions of Mogrify/Imagemagick or Lightroom Classic, but just checking to see if anyone else had issues. 

I see there are some Apple issues with Big Sur. 

jan


----------



## Denis de Gannes (Jan 1, 2021)

See if the info in this thread, see the link below.
https://www.lightroomqueen.com/comm...cken-and-or-egg-situation.41745/#post-1277105


----------



## Paul_DS256 (Jan 1, 2021)

I just installed a trial version of Mogrigy and can't get the inner border or annotation to work. I've sent an email to the developer.  I'm on 9.4 & Windows 10.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jan 1, 2021)

Yep, I encountered the same issue when I updated Mogrify and ImageMagick on my WIn10 system yesterday. If you get a response from Tim, perhaps you'd post it back here.


----------



## Paul_DS256 (Jan 1, 2021)

I'm actually going to do a manual test directly with ImageMagick to see if it's that.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jan 1, 2021)

Yes, I found so many options for the ImageMagick update that I'm not convinced that I picked the right one. In theory it's Ok as the export works without any error messages, but no Mogrify additions. I might have a play myself with different IM versions (and also test on my Mac if I can prise it away from my wife for a little while).


----------



## Paul_DS256 (Jan 1, 2021)

Jim Wilde said:


> I found so many options for the ImageMagick update


At least for Windows, there was only one, with choices for multiple download sites.

However, you did make me remember that in order to get the verification command code to work, I had to open the Windows command window with Administrator priv's. I've sent a message to the ImageMagick folks asking if there is a security change required.


----------



## JanMartin (Jan 1, 2021)

I emailed Tim, too -- but given that it was a couple years between updates, I am not sure he is responding.  Will certainly post if I hear back.

I was wondering if it was ImageMagick and looked around for a prior revision, but same as others, didn't see it. Since ImageMagick renders fonts and I can't annotate, my thought was it might be that program. I feel like I tried over 50 different fonts and couldn't find one that would work -- even Arial, which someone else said worked successfully with earlier versions.

I haven't tried inner borders, but I will now.  I had only looked at Outer Borders..


----------



## Paul_DS256 (Jan 2, 2021)

JanMartin said:


> I haven't tried inner borders, but I will now. I had only looked at Outer Borders.


I'm only part way through trying to understand how to do things in ImageMagick. There is more than one way to do things. It looks like 'Inner Borders' may be a construct Tim came up with. I think it may align with Frames in IM but not there yet.


----------



## Paul_DS256 (Jan 2, 2021)

For those who may have been waiting for my results of working directly with ImageMagick, I've given up. It is an extremely powerful editing tool but I ran out of patience trying to understand how to construct the command lines to get what I want. The final straw was when I remembered people talking about using PhotoShop for borders and frames. Lots of articles on the web on how to do this. 

Since I never purchased LR/Mogrify, I'm now going the PS route instead.


----------



## JanMartin (Jan 2, 2021)

Well it doesn't work with inner borders either...    And I am clueless as to using ImageMagick as a standalone, to understand how Mogrify might be using it.  I sure wish there was a good solution..


Paul_DS256 said:


> For those who may have been waiting for my results of working directly with ImageMagick, I've given up. It is an extremely powerful editing tool but I ran out of patience trying to understand how to construct the command lines to get what I want. The final straw was when I remembered people talking about using PhotoShop for borders and frames. Lots of articles on the web on how to do this.
> 
> Since I never purchased LR/Mogrify, I'm now going the PS route instead.


Thanks for trying!

I just paid for it a second time because I liked it so much... and it doesn't work. sigh


----------



## Paul_DS256 (Jan 2, 2021)

For those who follow, I mentioned I found a number of articles on how to do borders and frames in PhotoShop. Here is one that is a good exercise and illustration of what you can do. I'm not a PS user and am amazed at the options.


----------



## JanMartin (Jan 10, 2021)

Well, I got it to work for Annotations and Outer Borders.   I don't use any other features, so they may or may not work.

I reinstalled everything a zillion times, placing them in different folders, re-booting, etc.,   but I think the trick was to re-install the prior version of ImageMagick, which I found at this site:

https://legacy.imagemagick.org/script/download.php


----------



## JanMartin (Jan 11, 2021)

Well, get this, it is all working now.

Although I downloaded ImageMagicK on December 30th, 2020 -- it apparently was not the latest version. It would never have occurred to me to check for a new revision within the first two weeks. And the more I think about it, I must have downloaded it from a site that wasn't calling out the latest version.

The version that is working is:


----------



## JanMartin (Jan 11, 2021)

I wasn't sure how to update my "not working" thread, but I wanted to let folks know that I got it working.

I also want to let folks know what a cool plug-in this is and how easy it is to use.... provided you have the right revision. When doing a LR export, this plug in pops up and lets you easily add a border or annotations to your image. Much easier that fooling with LR print.

I must have downloaded ImageMagick from a site that was not pointing to the latest revision, because once I used the very latest, it works without a hiccup.

LRMorgrify/2 is version 5.1, and it needs to call this version of Image Magick:


----------



## Paul_DS256 (Jan 11, 2021)

JanMartin said:


> It would never have occurred to me to check for a new revision within the first two weeks.



Thanks for this. When I tested it, there was only one image for Windows to download at that time it was ImageMagick-7.0.10-*53*-Q16-HDRI-x64-dll. So only a small point release but I may try it again if you had success


----------



## JanMartin (Jan 12, 2021)

Paul, same for me, I had the same 7.0.10-53 version.      I uninstalled the old, reinstalled the new, being sure to check off "install legacy options" or whatever it was.   I am also on Win10 Home version  OS build 19042.685.   Worked first time, no fiddling.


----------



## levaweb (Jan 20, 2021)

I too have been trying to get LR Mogrify to work for annotations on some Lightroom Classic exports. Nothing was working.  I finally said phooey to the Dynamic dll version and tried the 64 bit Static version. Works like a champ, annotations, borders (I'm not much of a border person). Hope you all have the same luck.


----------

